# ROKU 2 no picture.



## SeaBeagle

When I use ROKU with a HDMI hookup I hear sound and no video. The HDMI
connection is fine because I can see all the menues. Looked at more than one
channel on ROKUS all channels did not have and video.When I hook up other
devices with the same HDMI line that video from those devices is fine. Any idea
what would cause this.I have ROKU 2.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## sigma1914

I had that before - had to use a different HDMI port on the TV.


----------



## SeaBeagle

I will see if that works. Strange that the menus show up and the videos do not.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## sigma1914

It's copyright protection BS.


----------



## Rich

sigma1914 said:


> It's copyright protection BS.


I don't really understand that. Could you expand on that answer? I don't doubt you, I've never understood the whole copyright thing.

Rich


----------



## sigma1914

Usually it's this screen.










Roku can be really finicky with HDMI so try a reboot or other cable.


----------



## SeaBeagle

sigma1914 said:


> Usually it's this screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roku can be really finicky with HDMI so try a reboot or other cable.


That graphic is not on the screen. Later on during the week I will change HDMI cables and/or HDMI a port.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## harsh

Rich said:


> I don't really understand that. Could you expand on that answer?


HDMI is used to connect two kinds of destination devices:

1. Those that cannot record content (TVs, monitors, projectors)
2. Those that can (typically computer-based HDMI capture devices)

If the content is "flagged", HDCP on the source must negotiate with the destination device to see which kind it/they is/are. If the source cannot make a determination, it assumes that the device(s) can record and denies the request.

If the content provider doesn't want you making copies of their content, flagging it and calling upon HDCP to deny you is how they make that happen.

Some devices default to HDCP whether the content is flagged or not (not what is happening here) and that's just wrong.


----------



## SeaBeagle

Guess what? Simple fix. I had RCA Video cables hooked to the TV as well as a HDMI connection. Took off the RCA connection and not ROKUs picture is back.

Now today for some reason the video picture is gone again.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## harsh

SeaBeagle said:


> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


Apparently it isn't just me that has much difficulty typing on the iPad.


----------



## SeaBeagle

I purchased HDCP cables today. One reason is because on SYFY channel I saw something about HDCP.

Hoping this will ,are ROKU work again.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Diana C

When you say "Roku 2" is that the NEW, 3rd Gen Roku 2 (with no letters after the name) or the OLD 2nd gen Roku2 HD/XS/XD.

The older models were VERY finikey about HDMI connections and displayed a black screen when things weren't exactly right. The 3rd Gen units are more standard in their HDMI/HDCP enforcement and will display the screen above when there is an HDCP failure. If this is a 3rd Gen device, you may just have a flaky HDMI port on the Roku.


----------



## Rich

Diana C said:


> When you say "Roku 2" is that the NEW, 3rd Gen Roku 2 (with no letters after the name) or the OLD 2nd gen Roku2 HD/XS/XD.
> 
> The older models were VERY finikey about HDMI connections and displayed a black screen when things weren't exactly right. The 3rd Gen units are more standard in their HDMI/HDCP enforcement and will display the screen above when there is an HDCP failure. If this is a 3rd Gen device, you may just have a flaky HDMI port on the Roku.


This thread is not making me want to run out and buy another Roku.

Rich


----------



## SeaBeagle

ROKU is working fine used not a RCA connection to the TV. I know one thing a KODI receiver has many more options to choose from for free.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

